
How much can you earn from blogging on Medium? - mese848
https://medium.com/swlh/how-much-money-can-you-actually-make-writing-articles-on-medium-e9855c255485
======
sytelus
TLDR; They only want to give max which is in range of $5000-$11,000/mo income
for a writer. This could obviously be deceiving as we get to see only extreme
outliers. Slighly better stats are here: [https://medium.com/s/partner-
program-updates/april-update-fr...](https://medium.com/s/partner-program-
updates/april-update-from-the-partner-program-1bf39020f3f4)

* 7.1% of active writers earned over $100/mo

* per article lifetime value of an article could be $200-$500 (we don't know the criteria)

Again, without clear filter criteria, mean (or better median) above numbers
are pointless.

However I do believe in their vision of making writing as a profession where
you can actually make living out of. All the income is through $5/mo premium
membership, part of which gets distributed in proportion of engagement on
article. There are lots of people who wants to simply travel the world and
make living from their explorations. I think Medium is becoming very
attractive for such lifestyle as Medium takes responsibility of SEO and
infrastructure while writer just focuses on content.

